# Laptops and fertility tx



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya

I have currently got a PC but am thinking of getting a laptop.
Is it safe when having ICSI and also if i was to get pregnant.
I know it can effect mens   but wasn't sure if it effected the women too.

Thanks

nicola x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its down to heat - Laptops can can very hot.... just be sensible when using them and if it gets too hot then use a tray or a table etc.

Tony
x

ps. The more hardware features a laptop has - the hotter it gets!


----------

